

Apple's Safari Tech Evangelist you've never heard of - cwebbdesign
http://adactio.com/journal/5787/

======
ecopoesis
<https://www.webkit.org/blog/> isn't good enough? These guys go into great
detail about what they're working on and have always helped me out quickly
when I've run into bugs with Safari.

~~~
masklinn
The issue is that Safari moves at a much slower pace than Webkit itself these
days and the webkit blog gives little information about the Safari side of
things.

------
timothya
I had heard of her before, but only because I've watched the Safari videos
from Apple's WWDC. This is the only place I've encountered her online, and if
you're going to call yourself an "evangelist", then I should be seeing you
more often than once a year. Compare that with Google Chrome's Developer
Relations people - I see their posts online all the time, plus a ton of
articles by them, plus they hold office hours on Google+ all the time.
_That's_ how to be an evangelist.

------
masklinn
> The Safari Technologies Evangelist actually does speak at one conference:
> WWDC. And the videos from that conference are available online …if you sign
> on the dotted line.

What dotted line? A free developer account lets you access all WWDC videos
since 2010.

~~~
scraplab
You still need an account, hence the signing up.

------
nilium
I think it'd be nice to see more communication, but what kind of
communication? As ecopoesis mentioned, <https://webkit.org> already exists, so
I think what this post fails to do is actually say what it's looking for
specifically. Is it conferences? A mailing list? Email addresses that are
publicly available? The post itself is very flowery towards the end but mostly
meaningless. Be specific.

Also not sure what you mean by "sign on the dotted line." The Safari developer
program only requires you to create an Apple dev account and is otherwise
free. So are all WWDC videos if you simply have an account, regardless of
whether you're in any program.

------
alwillis
Any web developer who's ever attended WWDC or has an Apple Developer
Connection account knows who Vicki Murley is.

Another way to look at the issue: who's fault is it that you don't know the
key people behind the browse engine that powers Safari and Chrome and is
dominating the mobile web?

